# Any more pop music that sounds like this?



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

CLAUDINE LONGET - love is blue

Kind of out of the pop music sprectrum by its cinematic dimensions, not trying to be poetic. It really extends from out of the genre, but not in a "progressive rock" way.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

To me its sounds very mid sixties a bit like this


----------



## JeffD (May 8, 2017)

Love Is Blue - I remember the Jeff Beck version from the 60s. And there was an all instrumental version popular around then too.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)




----------



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

Yes, I listen to a lot of Hardy. Her body of work is amazing.


----------



## Atomas (Sep 3, 2016)

try Jane Birkin early soloes. She's voice so cute


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

The version of Sunrise sunset sung by Claudine Longet is one of my favorite songs ever. There's the same dreamy atmosphere, I'd say it's dream pop before dream pop was a genre.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

A bit of Sukiyaki would taste good about now.......


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

My Dad used to have the Paul Mauriat version on some compilation album together with ABBA's Fernando, which I thought sounded like they belonged together.


----------

